# Big FAT Flounder 1st of the year! 2017 is Awesome!!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Caught this Girl on my first cast. Decided not to go on my dinner break and fish a NEW spot. This Doormat makes my size 12 boot look small lol she ate a Matrix Shad on literally my first cast. Awesome first flounder of the year!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You stuff her w/ crab??? hahaha Good going Josh!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea .. wont be long


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dayum! That is a good one.


----------

